# Festplatte formatieren (Medion Akoya Netbook)



## Smitty (23. September 2009)

Hey Leute!

Hoffe, ihr könnt mir helfen.

Habe auf meinem Medion Akoya E1210 Netbook (Betr.system XP) Viren und Spyware drauf. Habe versucht, sie mit Spybot und Co. wegzubekommen, hat aber nicht vollständig funktioniert. 

Habe mich umgehört, dann hat man mir gesagt, ich muss meine Festplatte formatieren. Hab jetzt mal alle meine wichtigen Dateien (Bilder, Lieder,...) auf eine externe Festplatte gespeichert.

Jetzt gehts ans formatieren. Bloß hab ich von sowas wirklich überhaupt keine Ahnung, hoffe ihr könnt mir Schritt für Schritt sagen was ich tun muss. Habe eine Recovery-CD, die beim Kauf dabei war, mehr aber nicht.

Bitte um wenig Fremdwörter und so, da ich wirklich keine Ahnung hab! 

Danke schon mal im Voraus!


----------



## dot (23. September 2009)

Kannst du waehrend der Installation der Recovery die Festplatte partitionieren?


----------



## Smitty (23. September 2009)

du meinst wenn ich die recovery disk einlege, dann kommt glaub xp installieren, wenn ich des anklick gehts schon nicht weil dann kommt irgendwas von "keine partitions..blabla.."


----------



## kenji_91 (23. September 2009)

CD-Einlegen
Bootmanager wählen
CD-ROM-Laufwerk wählen
Recovery startet
Systempartition löschen (die größte wahrscheinlich; aka Laufwerk C: )
Neue Partition erstellen
Nach NTFS formatieren
Neue Partition zur Installation auswählen
etc


----------



## Herbboy (24. September 2009)

vlt. leih dir mal von jemand eine normale win-CD, muss nur je nach dem, was du im moment hast, ne home oder professional sein.


----------



## Cyprus (24. September 2009)

Ich habe einn Medion Akoya E1212. Sind baugleich. Also du gehst wie folgt vor:
1. Während des Hochfahrens drückst du F3
2. Du wählst "Deutsch" aus und bestätigst
3. Bestätigen/Weiter
4. Systemwiederherstellung ohne Datensicherung
5. Weiter Folgen etc. pp.

viel Spaß dabei!


----------

